# Takedown lever moving?



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

Question to you guys. I have 2 sigs and when I rack the slide with an empty mag inserted, the takedown lever moves down on both of them. Is this normal?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Slightly, full 90 degrees, wiggles in place? A little more specificity on "moves" would be more helpful. Pics too, maybe, depending on what is going on (before and after). Just sayin'.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> Slightly, full 90 degrees, wiggles in place? A little more specificity on "moves" would be more helpful. Pics too, maybe, depending on what is going on (before and after). Just sayin'.


+1
It's hard to understand what you are saying is "moving down"

I took a look at both mine and don't see any movement in mine. I can give you that much.


----------



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are one of the guns in question. my brand new sig 229 elite dark


----------



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

The lever doesnt move a whole bunch but it is pretty clear from the pics that it does move. is this something i should be concerned about?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't think so really. It's not getting anywhere near where it has to for the slide to be affected.


----------



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

do you know why is the lever even moving in the first place? does your sigs lever move that much too devil?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It moves that much because of the way SiG designed their lock-up lug/barrel as a single piece assembly, unlike that of the Beretta 92 seires or 1911's for example. When the slide is back, the muzzle of the barrel tips up as the lock-up lug drops down. In the process it comes out of contact with the cross bar portion of the take down lever, that lack of tension causes the slight droop. When the slide is in full battery, contact with the cross bar locks up the action and the take down lever sits higher. Nothing to be concerned or worried about.


----------



## mentalplane (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks growler, you're always around to give an answer when I have a question.


----------

